# "Birds of a Feather" Manicure/Tutorial



## jeanarick (Jul 27, 2012)

Products Used:
Sally Hansen XTreme Wear - Black Out
ELF Nail Polish - Punk Purple
Sinful Colors - San Francisco
Wet N Wild Nail Polish - Caribbean Frost
Revlon Top Speed Nail Polish - Golden
Makeup Sponge cut into small pieces
Bundle Monster Plate - BM15
Konad Stamper
Sally Hansen Dries Instantly Top Coat


----------



## 143baka (Aug 3, 2012)

Nice! Love the colour combo


----------



## amoxirat (Aug 4, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Bernadette (Sep 29, 2012)

That is really beautiful! You did a great job!!


----------

